# FORM 80 - Question 17: Address History



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello my fellow expats,

I'm stuck at Question 17 now. The question asks me to provide details about my address history.

How should I go about this?

Do I only include addresses where I have resided for more than 12 months or do I also include those where I stayed at during a short trip (few days to a week) to Singapore/Brunei etc.?

Please help because the question doesn't give very explicit explanation regarding this.

Thank you.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

incyann said:


> Hello my fellow expats,
> 
> I'm stuck at Question 17 now. The question asks me to provide details about my address history.
> 
> ...


The question is actually quite explicit - whether you have made long or short visits is irrelevant - read what the question is asking you:

_*Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?*_

The question doesn't specify periods, so you have to mention ALL trips to any other country than Australia.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

kaju said:


> The question is actually quite explicit - whether you have made long or short visits is irrelevant - read what the question is asking you:
> 
> _*Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?*_
> 
> The question doesn't specify periods, so you have to mention ALL trips to any other country than Australia.


Hello kaju,

Thank you for your response but I'm afraid you were referring to Question 18 - International travel/movements instead of Question 17 - Address History.

Thanks.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

incyann said:


> Hello kaju,
> 
> Thank you for your response but I'm afraid you were referring to Question 18 - International travel/movements instead of Question 17 - Address History.
> 
> Thanks.


Ha!  Silly me, sorry! 

Ok, the answer for the Address History is really the same - the question is where you lived, not where you went for holidays - so no, holidays don't count.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

kaju said:


> Ha!  Silly me, sorry!
> 
> Ok, the answer for the Address History is really the same - the question is where you lived, not where you went for holidays - so no, holidays don't count.


Hello kaju,

Don't worry about it. Okay, that makes it so much simpler then! Thank you very much.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have been to onsite countries for project work for duration nearly 5 months, 2 months, 2 months and 3 months and 2 weeks. I don't remember the address for the first 3 countries, where I stayed - the first country where I stayed was at a rented flat where other team members were staying and it is nearly 10 years back and I do not have any contacts with those 2 team-members now and I do not remember that address of that rented flat. The next 2 countries I stayed at hotel and company provided guest house and I even don't remember the hotel name now. I just remember the hotel name for the fourth and fifth countries where the stay was of 3 months and 2 weeks. So when I will submit 189 PR visa application, will it cause my visa to be rejected on the ground that I am not able to provide address for my onsite countries' visits? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## agul1234 (Nov 19, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been to onsite countries for project work for duration nearly 5 months, 2 months, 2 months and 3 months and 2 weeks. I don't remember the address for the first 3 countries, where I stayed - the first country where I stayed was at a rented flat where other team members were staying and it is nearly 10 years back and I do not have any contacts with those 2 team-members now and I do not remember that address of that rented flat. The next 2 countries I stayed at hotel and company provided guest house and I even don't remember the hotel name now. I just remember the hotel name for the fourth and fifth countries where the stay was of 3 months and 2 weeks. So when I will submit 189 PR visa application, will it cause my visa to be rejected on the ground that I am not able to provide address for my onsite countries' visits? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hello! Can you please share which address information you provided ?


----------



## aggarwal.poojaa (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi, 

I am confused whether or not to incorporate the interim addresses, the one that i travelled to for unpaid internships while doing my college. Like, it would mean a lot of addresses since in last 10 years i moved quite a bit for shorter period of time.
Also, do we need to provide any documentation for that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aggarwal.poojaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused whether or not to incorporate the interim addresses, the one that i travelled to for unpaid internships while doing my college. Like, it would mean a lot of addresses since in last 10 years i moved quite a bit for shorter period of time.
> Also, do we need to provide any documentation for that?


What was the approximate period of stay at each of the addresses ?

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aggarwal.poojaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused whether or not to incorporate the interim addresses, the one that i travelled to for unpaid internships while doing my college. Like, it would mean a lot of addresses since in last 10 years i moved quite a bit for shorter period of time.
> Also, do we need to provide any documentation for that?


I provided around 15 address history with 8-10 of distinct address moving back and forth. If you feel, it was your home, then yes. Anything over 15 days-1 month not in the intention of holiday should be mentioned in the address history. You can attach as many pages you want.

Also holiday section maybe even more painful if you have traveled a lot too.


----------



## aggarwal.poojaa (Aug 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What was the approximate period of stay at each of the addresses ?
> 
> Cheers


About 45 days for each


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dear All, 

I want to about police certificate requirement. Do I have to provide police certificate from address where I have lived in last 10 years or from since age 16. 

Regards


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to about police certificate requirement. Do I have to provide police certificate from address where I have lived in last 10 years or from since age 16.
> 
> Regards


isnt this answered already?


----------



## masterblaster81 (Oct 31, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> isnt this answered already?


where is it answered? because I am still confused whether I need police certificate since age 16 or for just last 10 years.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> where is it answered? because I am still confused whether I need police certificate since age 16 or for just last 10 years.


In the last 10 years , you need PCC from all the countries where you have stayed beyond 1 year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to about police certificate requirement. Do I have to provide police certificate from address where I have lived in last 10 years or from since age 16.
> 
> Regards


Usually the last 10 years but the answer can be yes to both depending on your age.

If you are 18 years old, you only provide last 2 years (18-16) PCC of all countries where you lived 12 months or more.

If you are lets say 24 years old, you only provide last 8 years (24-16) PCC of all countries where you lived 12 months or more.

If you are lets say 32 years old, you only provide last 10 years (32-22) PCC of all countries where you lived 12 months or more.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to about police certificate requirement. Do I have to provide police certificate from address where I have lived in last 10 years or from since age 16.
> 
> Regards


Last 10 years or from Age 16, whichever is lower

Cheers


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, I want to know my second cousin recently migrated to Australia and few of my college friends live in Australia (they now even got citizenship there)... so in Question 47 in FORM 80, shall I fill their details or can answer NO to that question.

Question 47 Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?
(Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family
members and acquaintances in Australia.)


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi, I want to know my second cousin recently migrated to Australia and few of my college friends live in Australia (they now even got citizenship there)... so in Question 47 in FORM 80, shall I fill their details or can answer NO to that question.
> 
> Question 47 Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?
> (Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family
> members and acquaintances in Australia.)


Yes you can add their details here


----------



## carthicb (May 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I provided around 15 address history with 8-10 of distinct address moving back and forth. If you feel, it was your home, then yes. Anything over 15 days-1 month not in the intention of holiday should be mentioned in the address history. You can attach as many pages you want.
> 
> Also holiday section maybe even more painful if you have traveled a lot too.


Hi, can you please let me know how I could create more pages for providing the address history. There are only 5 rows present in the form under the address history section. Is there a way where I could add more rows in the PDF file? Please help.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

carthicb said:


> Hi, can you please let me know how I could create more pages for providing the address history. There are only 5 rows present in the form under the address history section. Is there a way where I could add more rows in the PDF file? Please help.


use the last page - Part T additional information, use more instances of that page if that one also runs out of space to write


----------



## Scorpio5657 (Nov 16, 2018)

I have a doubt about Q18 - i was in austealia from 2015 to 2016. I went back to my home country after completion of work in australia. I travelled back to australia after 1.5 years around end of 2017. I was in australia for 7 months in that work trip. I travelled back in june 2018to my home country. Now i am back in australia.

My question is "do i need to mention my home country as holiday destination?".

What would be purpose of visit as i wad travelling back to home country after australian assignment completion?


----------

